# Who's going to the FMP Premiere



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Just curious who is all planning on attending the FMP Premiere in July?

I have my ticket and will be going!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I think I'll be re-arranging my sock drawer that night...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Haven't heard anything about it.... info on when and where? Website?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Come to think of it, I have some socks that need folding as well.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I would rather visit the dentist, it would be less painful!


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

More information can be found at bowcast.com

To the others bring your socks and I can help you fold and or arrange.......


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have to sort the brown stained unders from the yellow stained unders that night. And I always clip my toenails on that day, I am booked, swamped. :?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got to sort out my underwear drawers. Fancy undies vs. regular undies. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oooooooh, I gots tu get me some u them.

I think I would enjoy silk and lace, you know, for the special times.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

My wife's getting pregnant that night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd like to be there when it happens.  :lol:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Double: 

Too much info :!:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

It is always good to have a good camera guy!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bird buster said:


> My wife's getting pregnant that night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd like to be there when it happens.  :lol:  :mrgreen:


You poor bassturd...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

bird buster said:


> My wife's getting *pregnant* that night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd like to be there when it happens.  :lol:  :mrgreen:


....think of the poopy daipers at 2:17am -)O(-

...and WH* is FMP? :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Archery video dudes.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll go, and I am cool... I like those guys.


----------

